# Lucky hates that bandana



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

The one the groomer loves to put on him after a grooming. Does your Hav like it?


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

"Lucky is adorable, even though he looks unhappy with his bandana. Lulu get "treated" tp bows, or bandanas; she hates both. It seems to make the groomer happy, though.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Awwww, poor guy. He does not look happy about that thing at all. Zeke doesn't like them either, I just told the groomer to not put them on any longer. They are cute with them though!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

OH my look how cute his face is LOL! I think he looks so cute but so like urghhh really mom LOL! What a handsome dude..

Nic & Darla


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucky looks so sweet in that plaid. Henry is not a fan either.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Look at that face. This is one of those times I wish I knew what he was thinking


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lucky looks so adorable! Cody doesn't seem to mind when the groomer puts on a bandanna. He has quite a collection of them.


----------

